# speaker terminals for wall mount speakers



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Do people use wall speaker terminals for wall mounted front, satellite and center speakers? I am having problems finding speaker terminals for my wall that are small enough so they won't be seen? Does everyone just run the wire through the sheetrock and connect it directly to the speaker?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm running my wires through very slim and clean holes directly to the speakers. If I used a box for each speaker I'd be adding 4 banana plugs to each. That's 28 extra ones I would need to buy and hook up to the wire. 

Check monoprice to see what they have available.


----------

